# Front wheel drive 300 zx



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

this is a dealer in my town that thinks a 300zx is front wheel drive i was looking at it the other day and he say he wants 4999.99 i was like go fuck your self


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, there was not a 300zx made with front wheel drive. Tell him that if he will smoke the front tires on it you will pay what he wants for it....if he smokes the back, you'll pay half.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

they even said that they needed to repalce the throw out bearing so they probally got one for a sentra


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

> Yeah, there was not a 300zx made with front wheel drive. Tell him that if he will smoke the front tires on it you will pay what he wants for it....if he smokes the back, you'll pay half


haha good call


----------

